# Chatt Katt October Catfishing Tournament



## full throttle (Oct 1, 2016)

We will have our October catfish Tournament at Riverbend Park. It will be October 15th from 9am to 5pm eastern time. Everyone is welcome to come out and fish with us. It looks like the weather is getting better.


----------

